# NOTICE: We will be updating our servers with version 6.6



## Guest (Feb 14, 2002)

NOTICE: We will be updating our servers with version 6.6 - Expected downtime: 6:30pm - 8:30pm PST.

Thats in the evening, wonder if thats a typo?

You would think they would do it at night or the early morning hours.........oh well.


----------

